# Lao gan ma- spicy chili crisp



## Danzo (Feb 17, 2016)

I've been working at this restaurant for about 6 months now, we have an eclectic mix of world street foods, a bit of everything if you will. We use this stuff as a garnish on all of our 'asain' food, ITS THE BEST! It's truly makes the dish. It's salty, spicy, crunchy, a little sweet, big umami flavor. I'm sure there's tons of msg in it which I think is great. 
Here's the stuff 







Has anybody else used this stuff? Restaurant or personal. What do you think of it!


----------



## glestain (Feb 17, 2016)

Prefer the one that comes with peanuts.


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 17, 2016)

This, but I'm sure without is good as well. Doesn't bring a lot of heat, just a nice red chili flavor. Great stuff



glestain said:


> Prefer the one that comes with peanuts.


----------



## Danzo (Feb 17, 2016)

There's one with peanuts? Is it very different?


----------



## glestain (Feb 17, 2016)

For me Yes. I tried both.


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 17, 2016)

Never had the one without peanuts, but the one with them doesn't really taste peanut-ty, they are just something cool to nibble on.


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 17, 2016)

I actually still remember randomly visiting the production factory for this place in Guizhou, China many years ago (yeah, chinese based tours take you to shops and force you to buy things).

Guizhou was such a dump that this sauce was the only thing I remembered about the trip. I was shocked to find it in Australia like 10 years after that trip. I guess now it's gone world wide


----------



## Danzo (Feb 17, 2016)

So this stuff is pretty popular then? I was under the assumption it was still flying under the radar but I guess not


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 17, 2016)

Has a bit of Prickly Ash oil in it so gives a slight numbing sensation common to many Szechuan condiments.


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 17, 2016)

you mean Sichuan pepper??.. never heard of it been called prickly ash



Nomo4me said:


> Has a bit of Prickly Ash oil in it so gives a slight numbing sensation common to many Szechuan condiments.


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 17, 2016)

I've seen it referred to as Prickly Ash Oil, and the interwebs indicate they are synonymous terms



ynot1985 said:


> you mean Sichuan pepper??.. never heard of it been called prickly ash


----------



## lumo (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm addicted to the one with fermented black beans...add to white rice, baby bok choy, ginger poached chicken...oh mama!


----------



## Danzo (Feb 18, 2016)

I've seen like 3 other jars from the same maker but haven't tried them. I know what I'm getting next time I stop by the Asian market!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeh, love the one with black bean.


----------

